# Any Vizsla Breeders in New Mexico?



## lonepinedave

Hello everybody, I have enjoyed reading the forum. I live in the east mountains, east of Albuquerque. I've been a viz owner for almost 14 years. My old guy Drake, has been here that long now. I lost my 10 yo girl Windy to cancer a few months ago and I would like to get a new female puppy. Drake still likes to go hunting, but he's slowing down quite a bit. I'm in no hurry, so I'd be willing to wait for a litter.


----------



## pollo832

I did not find one. That is not to say there aren't any reputable ones here, I didn't find any. If I remember correctly the AKC breeders list did not show any in New Mexico. I really haven't seen any forum posts from New Mexico owners. My V has a social network profile (ostoba vizsla on FB and @ostoba_vizsla on IG) and is friends with an owner from Rio Rancho, but I have had no other contact with New Mexico owners.


----------



## texasred

I can't find any contact information Poquito Vizslas in New Mexico. 
You might contact Regal Point, or Mira vizsla to see if Maria is still breeding. They both have dogs bred by her.


----------



## lonepinedave

Thanks for looking. I may have to go a little farther to find her. I'd go as many miles as I have to, I guess. I won't have her shipped, so I guess it will be a road trip.


----------



## v-john

Interesting, I've had a guy drive up from New Mexico three times to pick up a rescue from us, and a couple drove up from New Mexico for a pup. 

Is Utah ok? Shoot me a PM and we can chat about it.


----------

